# New puppy, house-training issues



## Acesis (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello everyone. First let me thank you for reading. 

Almost.1 week ago my girlfriend and I made the commitment to get a puppy. We fell in love with an 8 month old American Eskimo. Unfortunately he has 8 months of poor potty behavior and chewing habits to work on. So we figure one goal at a time- potty training taking priority. 

Now I just got a proper dog crate from a co-worker that is more than big enough and I am hoping to begin crate training this week. We love our puppy dearly and although I eventually want to allow him the run of the house, I must have him potty trained first. 

Now the dilemmas I have been facing lately is that whenever I feel like I'm making progress we take two steps back. Last night for example: we went for a good 10 min walk and he had no elimination. Just as we got back into the house I turned my back to shut the door and he peed right on the carpet with his leash still on. Frustrated I grabbed him, got loud and placed him back outside where he did not eliminate anymore. 

Currently I have him held to the kitchen via baby gate and using his dog carrier with sweat shirts in it as a bed. 

It isn't too late to potty train him, is it?


----------



## Alinya (Oct 29, 2010)

Ahh, the potty training days. It's never too late to potty train! Honestly, this is exactly how I felt when Lacie first came into our house. I constantly felt like we would take 1 step forward and 10 steps backwards. Some days were good days, and it would be like WOO we finally got this, and the next day, she'd potty on the beanbag chair.

These things take time, just keep at it and it will pay off in the end. 

I highly recommend the crate training, just make sure you desensitize him to it first, and don't just toss him in there. Make sure he knows the crate is a good place to be. There are a ton of really helpful videos on youtube if you're curious as to how to go about it. I found a really great video on how to introduce a dog to it's crate, I just need to find it.

Okay, well I didn't find the exact one I was looking for, but here's an example without clicker training: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gI8b_xfEuPA

Just remember it takes time and patience.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

It's definitely not too late for potty training! The key is management. Humans managing the puppy!  Supervision is a must. When your puppy is out and about the house, he HAS to be in your sight, at all times! As you've learned, the moment you turn your back, even for a second, he can have an accident! 
For those times when you're home, but can't supervise as closely as you should, that's when you crate him. AND, crate him when you need to leave him home alone.
Puppies generally need to pee: after waking up (even naps), after playing, exercising, eating, and drinking. Other than that, puppies need to be taken out at regular intervals. They may not need to go every time you take them out, that's ok. The point is, every time you take them out, you're teaching/training him what to do. You're saying the magic words, and showing him where to go. You're giving treats and loads of praise when he does go. 

Now, from what I gather, your pup is about 8 months old, and has developed bad habits where he lived last. An 8 month old dog doesn't need to be taken out every 35 minutes or so like a young puppy would. Maybe every hour or so would be good. I know you can't do that if you have a job or go to school, and need to leave the house. So, when you ARE home, you need to be very vigilant about taking him out every hour, so you squeeze in the most training possible.

I know, it's a hassle, but it's more of a hassle to clean up pee and poop. 

Speaking of cleaning up, use an enzymatic cleaner, not just regular cleaner. OR, use white vinegar and water, 1/2 and 1/2.

Don't scold or yell at him when he has inside accidents. Puppies don't think like people. When you yell at him for going inside, he will think "Wow, he sure doesn't like pee/poop. I better hide it better next time." They won't make the connection that you don't like it because it's wrong to do it in the house, he'll just realize that every time you see it,you get made, so you must have an aversion to pee/poop/. Yelling at puppies for accidents can cause them to hide it better, or to be afraid to do it in front of you at all, even outside.

Just interrupt the inside accident with a clap or "ah-ah" and rush him out to try to finish. Give praise and treats if he does.

The bottom line is, your puppy should get no freedom around the house unless he's just "emptied" himself. (And, beware, some puppies have "double pee or double poop; they go outside, and then again inside, immediately. So, even after they go, stay out just a few minutes more to see if you get a double.) If he's empty, you can have him out and about, but still watch him.

Good luck!


----------



## Acesis (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you so much for the advice. Now as far as using the crate, should I stick the little guy in there over night right away or should I ween him in slowly and work up to a night in the crate. 

I'm also a little scetchy as to when to take him out. I have to keep his food and water out. He likes to peck at it here and there, he doesn't seem to like to just eat for 5 minutes, it's always a few seconds here and a few there. Its normal for me to wake up to a few puddles and a poo pile in the morning because be has the whole kitchen to himself. 

I could always relocate him into the half bathroom which is about 60% smaller, or stick to strictly the crate. I've also seen people recommend crating near your bed side. Any opinions as to whether it is more beneficial to keep him in another room to become self soothing at night and learn to control his bladder. 

Its just tough to sort through all the opinions of family, friends, and co-workers. The information can be overwhelming that those outlets offer.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

You're right, everyone does have different opinion.... 
My opinion on crates is: 
- if you're home and can closely supervise him, he should be out and about in your sight. 
- if you have to shower, do laundry, cook, anything that will take your eyes off him, you can crate him.
- crate him when you need to leave him alone.
Lots of people use crates for potty training, but think they need to keep puppy in the crate all day, only letting him out to pee/poop, then right back in. I think puppies should be out unless you can't watch him. That way, he learns the lay of the land, the house rules. BUT, you have to watch carefully, because the little buggers will pee the second your back's turned! 

Ideally, it's good to introduce the crate a little at a time, so they realize that the crate is like their comfy place. But, it's fine to use it overnight, right away, and work on getting him to like it during the day. You will probably get some whining. Just ignore it. You can try covering the crate with a blanket, and putting an unwashed piece of your clothing in the crate, this could comfort him.
I like putting the crate next to my bed; if he does need a middle of the night bathroom break, as he's learning to gain control of his bladder, I can easily hear them.

We started with crates when our puppies were young, but mostly at night. When they were potty trained, we let them start sleeping where they want, usually with us in bed, sometimes in their comfy beds. 
During the day, while we worked, we used an ex-pen in the house, with the crate in the pen, and toys and water. We upgraded to using a baby gate to block off the kitchen.


----------



## Acesis (Dec 6, 2010)

** UPDATE **

Had him for his first vet visit today and found out something interesting.

Apparently the date that I was assuming was the puppie's birthday was actually the registration. His real birthday (whelping date) is September, making him 11 weeks old.

So, needless to say that changes a few things, obviously he is going to get bigger, and he's just a baby :-D

However, with all the new news, the house-training is going much better with the help of everyone (THANKS!). The only thing I can fault myself on is that twice now after removing Arrow (the puppy) from his crate he has urinated before I could get his leash on. I have a simple solution that I am just simply going to open the door and put the leash on outside from now on.

I'm also debating on whether to start the treat reward training system. Does anyone recommend certain treats? I assume it would be best to use something small. Keep in mind Arrow is a mere 5.7 pounds at 11 weeks.


----------



## Alinya (Oct 29, 2010)

When you take the puppy out of the crate, if he's small enough, pick him up and take him outside. I used to have that problem with Lacie, or she'd pee in the hallway before we could get out, cause she just couldn't hold it any longer. Since Lacie is a small dog, in the morning I pick her up and don't put her down till we get outside. (This requires you to be quite skilled in putting on a leash with one hand, lol!)
As for me, what I use for training treats are cut up, microwaved hot dogs. They're cheap, and Lacie loves them!
Here's how to make them: http://smartdog.typepad.com/smart_dog/2009/11/makeathome-cheap-and-easy-dog-training-treats.html


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not certain if it's okay to post another site, so I won't, but there is an American Eskimo forum that you can find doing a Google search. It is not nearly as busy as this one, but a good one to go to for advice from folks experienced with the breed. Eskies can be quite a handful and need a lot of training and a firm hand. Good luck with your new puppy.

P.S. Is your puppy a miniature or a standard? I'm assuming at that weight and age, he's miniature. If he's a miniature, he will have reached his full height by 6 months. My boy is a large sized miniature and is now 6 months, 14-1/2 inches, and weighs around 17-18 pounds (I'm guessing). He weighed about 8 pounds or so at 11 weeks. Over 15 inches is standard size. 

Can you post a picture?

Oh, also, in regards to treats - there are treats called "Train-Me" that they sell at Pet Supplies Plus if you have one near you. They are the size of a pencil eraser and you can cut them in half. Also Zuke's Mini's. If you can't find them in the store you can get them both on line. The Zuke's are supposed to be about 2 calories or so each (probably also the Train-Me treats) and cut in half you're getting no more than 1-2 calories per treat at most. You can also make your own, cut pieces of meat or cheese into tiny pieces. That's messier though.


----------



## Acesis (Dec 6, 2010)

Testing: trying a make-shift app from my phone since I'll be working late tonight:










Doesn't look like the picture is working. I'll aim to update a picture later. He is adorable though. I literally couldn't leave the vet office until everyone in the waiting room got to hold him.

Once again I appreciate this plethora of information. After one official week with Arrow i am finding that my frustration levels are down, in part because I have more information and a working system, and also in part to the belief that everything will tuen out okay. I know at first it seemed overwhelming, but with everyone's help I'm finding it that much easier. 

So once again I thank everyone for the wonderful advice. I am leaning toward the hot dog idea after I do a quick calorie measure vs the other treats store bought.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I must admit that I'm a treat addict. I don't actually eat them, but I do like to try different things for my dogs. I also like the Zuke's Mini's because they're small, soft/moist, and low calorie. They come in salmon, chicken and peanut butter, I think. Plus, they're small, and you really just need teeny tiny pieces to give your dog. Zuke's has other types besides the Mini's; most are perforated, so they can be broken in half easily.

Also, Harper and Abby LOVE chicken strips, they actually look like chicken jerky, dried and all. I just break them into tiny pieces, so the bag lasts awhile.


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

doxiemommy said:


> You're right, everyone does have different opinion....
> My opinion on crates is:
> - if you're home and can closely supervise him, he should be out and about in your sight.
> - if you have to shower, do laundry, cook, anything that will take your eyes off him, you can crate him.
> - crate him when you need to leave him alone.


This is exactly how we do it, and Pipper really likes her crate now! At night her crate faces our bed so she can see us if she wakes up. During the day I leave it open in the livingroom when we are home and sometimes she just wanders in there and plays or hangs out. It makes me so happy that she is comfy in her crate.  I always have her fleece bed, one toy and a raw hide in there for her. We don't do food or water in the crate.


----------



## Acesis (Dec 6, 2010)

I have done the crate training... I can't move it up and around though because the thing is huge. It looks like it could be used for a full size German Shepard. It was a gift from someone at work. Here as of late Arrow has been using the bathroom in the crate over night, so I have to either limit his space or move him upstairs to sleep in the dog carrier. I haven't allowed him upstairs yet because I figured I would adjust him to one part of the house at a time.

My next issue I have been having concerns him urinating on the carpet. He does great, when I wake up in the morning, get home from work, take him out before bed WHENEVER I REMOVE him from the crate and go outside he does his business right away. Then he will come in all wound up and playful. Then he will do a small pee on the carpet. I AM watching him intently and it seems as if he does it standing up. He doesn't squat, and he's really furry so normally my first indication is that I hear it. It seems he understands that peeing outside is good, but he doesn't grasp the concept that peeing in the house is wrong yet. Then I'll clean it up and he'll go about his business only to pee again in about another 20 min or so. 

Whenever he does this I clap yell no, take him outside, and he just sniffs around or finds a twig to play with.

However I did get the pictures uploaded:









By acetyle at 2010-12-10









By acetyle at 2010-12-10









By acetyle at 2010-12-10


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Actually, it is not surprising he goes 20 minutes later. My pup did that too. Keep a record of when he pees. You will see a pattern and that will tell you when you need to take him out and help avoid accidents. 

My boy peed every 10-20 minutes the first thing in the morning. I had to take him out 7-8 times. Then he would nap and be good for several hours, go out and pee, then be okay for a few more hours. In the evening he got all wound up playing and back to the every 10-20 minute schedule same as morning. As he got older, this lessened, until now, at 6-1/2 months he pees 2-3 times between 5 and 8 a.m. when I leave for work. He's fine until I get home at 12:30 or 1, goes out to pee, and then he's okay until dinner time. He may go outside and pee 3 or maybe 4 times until bedtime at 8. At least now, he always tells me he has to go out. 

Training my boy has been spotty up until about a month or so ago. That cute little fuzz ball of yours will "get it" sooner or later.

Kodi did the same thing, almost standing up straight to pee. Sometimes he would be standing right in front of me looking at me and me looking at him and then I would realize he was letting loose. He would just stretch out a little bit and pee. He still does that once in a while, but usually lifts a leg a bit now.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

So, your guy is about 11 weeks, right?
You mentioned he potties in his crate overnight....many pups his age need a bathroom break in the middle of the night. It's just a matter of having undeveloped bladders and bowels. I would recommend setting your alarm to get up and take him out. But, when you do middle of the night bathroom breaks, it's all business. Out to potty, then right back in, minimal talking, no fun.
The thing is, you don't want to set him up to think peeing in his crate is acceptable.

And, lots of puppies do a "double pee" where they pee outside, and then again inside, a short time later. When you take him out, stay out a few minutes after he's peed to see if he'll pee again.


----------



## Jodie (Jan 18, 2012)

I am so frustrated and I'm beginning to think that maybe some people can't housebreak puppies. Oliver is about three months old. I got him three weeks ago. I live by myself and there's no one else to watch his every move or take him out. It's just me. I realized today, as he squatted and peed on my new area rug right in front of my face, that he hasn't had even one little bit of improvement since I got him. It's not one step forward, one step back. It's no steps forward.

He goes out around 15 times a day. 

He has no notion at all that he's supposed to go outside when he has to pee. If he's outside and has to pee, he pees. (While I say, "Do pee pee" over and over and exclaim in great glee and and give him a treat when he does.) If he's inside and has to pee, he pees. While I clap my hands at him, yell NO, and bring him outside. Again.

Basically, when he has to pee, he pees, no matter where he happens to be at the moment.

I crate him when I'm at work or out and when I'm going to be somewhere in the house where I can't watch him every single second, like when I'm in the shower. I either take or let him out shortly after he eats, shortly after he drinks, after he naps, after he exercises, whenever he looks restless like maybe he might be thinking about peeing. I spend every minute that I'm in my home watching this dog. He's never out of my sight. I never stop looking at him. 

And still he pees, 2 or 3 times a day on my rugs.

I'm exhausted with this.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Jodie said:


> I am so frustrated and I'm beginning to think that maybe some people can't housebreak puppies. Oliver is about three months old. I got him three weeks ago. I live by myself and there's no one else to watch his every move or take him out. It's just me. I realized today, as he squatted and peed on my new area rug right in front of my face, that he hasn't had even one little bit of improvement since I got him. It's not one step forward, one step back. It's no steps forward.
> 
> He goes out around 15 times a day.
> 
> ...


Even with lots of accidents he will get trained. Keep at it. He will eventually be old enough to understand and remember what he should do. Your puppy is so young he doesn't even realize he has to go until he's going. It's a rare puppy who can be housetrained at such a young age.


----------



## Jodie (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a friend whose puppy is about a month older than mine and she's trained her to ring a bell when she wants to go out. She goes up to this bell that's on a bracket on the wall and taps it. She never never goes in the house.

By the way, is that an American Eskimo in your picture? I had two of them, many years ago, Samantha and Mandy. (Yes, the latter was named after the Barry Manilow song, which was popular at the time.) I don't remember having any problems housebreaking them at all. We also had a beagle mix puppy. And a chihuahua. I don't remember going through this with them either. I don't know. Maybe I've forgotten.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

In a month, you might be in the same place with your puppy. Housebreaking is like having a baby. You soon forget how difficult it really was.  So easy to forget. 

Yes, he's an American Eskimo, 19 months old now. My husband insists that Kodi barks way more than our previous American Eskimo, Trixi, but he's wrong. Trixi's barking was brought under control and Kodi's is in the process.


----------



## Jodie (Jan 18, 2012)

JuneBud said:


> In a month, you might be in the same place with your puppy. Housebreaking is like having a baby. You soon forget how difficult it really was.  So easy to forget. ...


Part of my problem is, I think, that I've never had children! So there's nothing for me to remember.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Some general info:
- very young pups don't get signals from their body that they have to pee. It seems to happen out of the blue.
- soon, they start to get the signals, but not all the time, it's not consistent, so you can't depend on it.
- they don't have full physical control of their bladder til about 6 months of age.
- they may understand what you want, but because they don't always get the signals in time, and, because they don't gave 100% control yet, they can't always help it.

Try not to scold or yell when you see her peeing in front of you. Try just to make a noise and interrupt her, and rush her out. If you yell at her, she may become afraid to pee in front of you, and you don't want that.


----------



## Jodie (Jan 18, 2012)

doxiemommy said:


> ... Try not to scold or yell when you see her peeing in front of you. Try just to make a noise and interrupt her, and rush her out. If you yell at her, she may become afraid to pee in front of you, and you don't want that.


I hadn't thought that I might scare him into not wanting to pee in front of me. That, indeed, would not be good! Thanks for the tip. I'll just do the clap and rush and try not to display anger. (Actually, I was doing the opposite and making a big deal of the anger. BAD dog!!!)


----------



## Jodie (Jan 18, 2012)

Oliver has started doing something really cute in the last day or two. Everytime he pees outside, halfway through, he'll look over his shoulder at me. It's as if he's saying, "Do you see what I'm doing? Get the treat ready!"


----------

